# Blue handle and Red Handle Klein Diagonal cutter?



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

What is the real difference between the 2? I was just wondering is it just color or quality difference?


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just wondering the same thing actually.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

The strength of the cutting jaws. 2000 series blues are stronger.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*online catalog*

Klein's website catalog may have some more detailed info here:

http://www.kleintools.com/onlinecatalog/index-TOOLS.html


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its the strength of the metal. blue is better


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Along a similar theme, what kind of head do you guys perfer on your dikes? I like the angled head because the "rocking action" it gives to lift out romex staples.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

One thing I learned about the blue handled vs. red handled is that neither one is very resistant to cutting through a live cable. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Peter D said:


> One thing I learned about the blue handled vs. red handled is that neither one is very resistant to cutting through a live cable. :laughing::laughing:


The ***** can't tell if the cable is live or dead. Just make sure the exposed head is not grounded.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Along a similar theme, what kind of head do you guys perfer on your dikes? I like the angled head because the "rocking action" it gives to lift out romex staples.


'

Angled for the same reason.

I also bought a pair of masons's end cutting pliers from Lowes to remove those really stubborn stables they used to use for old BX/AC cable that's are usually driven into petrified wood.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Along a similar theme, what kind of head do you guys perfer on your dikes? I like the angled head because the "rocking action" it gives to lift out romex staples.


Same here. Bought a straight pair once by mistake, they still look new in my bag.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> '
> 
> Angled for the same reason.
> 
> I also bought a pair of masons's end cutting pliers from Lowes to remove those really stubborn stables they used to use for old BX/AC cable that's are usually driven into petrified wood.


Yeah, those staples are a biotch.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I lost my kleins in a ceiling somewhere between chevy chase and waldorf, stopped at rexel to pick up some stuff - when did kleins get to be 47 bucks ? geez. you have to contact inside sales just to get a decent price on pliars. and they want to know why they are losing business to the crappy home stores ?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Along a similar theme, what kind of head do you guys perfer on your dikes? I like the angled head because the "rocking action" it gives to lift out romex staples.


And nails. Blue handles for the hardened jaws, angled head for me.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

They also have black handles and they are way cheaper


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

what about the yellow handles?

~matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> what about the yellow handles?
> 
> ~matt


Yes, the yellow handled one's are most favored among homosexual electricians. :laughing:

Actually, I have no idea. Never saw a pair of yellow handled Klein dikes.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yes, the yellow handled one's are most favored among homosexual electricians. :laughing:
> 
> Actually, I have no idea. Never saw a pair of yellow handled Klein dikes.


Glad i dont have any yeller ones.

~Matt


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> And nails. Blue handles for the hardened jaws, angled head for me.


Same here


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i hope they come out with rainbow handles


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I had some yellow ones about 7 years ago. I think they were made by Ideal though.


----------

